# Rhinestone t-shirt profit margin



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

What type of profit margin do you expect to get from your rhinestone - t-shirts? I know the group I sell to dog shows are not spending as much as they use to so I don't want to as high as I use to


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Instead of lowering your prices, offer some sort of show special.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I do offer some show specials but what I want to know is my price is reasonable for todays market


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess you would have to know what you have in the item and decide what the lowest margin is you can stand. Since you have given no details, it is hard to give you specifics. Each person has a different need as far as profit margin. What is your cost in the item and what are you selling the item for now? For instance, if you have 5 in an item do you charge 10 or what? Each market is different.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have between 12-15 in each shirt depending on the shirt I use I sell for $40


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have rhinestone designs that no one else has as they are from my own embroidery designs


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

It would probably be more helpful if you posted a picture of the shirt. A $40 shirt would have to have a lot of bling on it or a lot of details to make it worth the price. We can't offer a true opinion without seeing the actual design.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I was not asking for specifics on my designs but what profit margins others expected on their own work so i could compare to what I expect to clear. I guess I did not make myself clear

Thank you for suggestions


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sally.

I get my prices together of what it cost me for the Materials and to create, then i go x3 for a retail price.

Try to have some lower priced tees and some higher, This way you will see what sells.

I would so some with Korean stones and some with a higher grade of stone which will carry the higher price so once again they will tell you what they want by what they purchase, and if you are set up at the show creating,,,, Custom always brings a higher price tag... 

To bring costs down once you get going buying your products in bulk will bring your costs down, alot.

If i can help , just ask with anything just ask.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

dan-ann said:


> I have rhinestone designs that no one else has as they are from my own embroidery designs


Sorry, since you mentioned this I thought you were talking about specific one of a kind designs. In general I would say the average rhinestone shirt sells between $15-$30 range. Obviously the more bling or details will yeild a higher price. Hope this helps.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank both of you that is what I am looking for . I have been doing stones for 4 years now and do buy in bulk but I am the only embroidery And rhinestone vendor at the shows I work so have. No comparison for the rhinestone shirts


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually mark my shirts up anywhere from $10-$20 depending on how long it takes me to make it from start to finish.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we try to do 80% gross margin on bling. offer some less blingie items for a little less and that should solve your economics problem.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

dan-ann are you converting your embroidery files somehow? I have many many embroidery files and often wondered if they could be used


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes I am converting some of my embroidery files. Just the ones that I have had digitized not commercial ones. I print out the design then vectorize it then stone it. It has been a lengthy process for some but with the new stone cut pro I have coming it should be great and in color not just clear stones


----------

